# New Okami Covers



## Awdofgum (Oct 19, 2008)

I got the Okami covers in the mail yesterday.
And I decided to scan them. Download


----------



## Absynthe (Oct 19, 2008)

Stunningly beautiful.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 19, 2008)

That would make an awesome wallpaper


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 19, 2008)

she lifts her leg to pee JUST THOUGHT I'D POINT THAT OUT.


----------



## Raestloz (Oct 27, 2008)

=O WoW, beatiful, I'm downloading it now, thanks for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, and btw, is the resolution 800 pixels like the ones attached too?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2008)

They. Look. Awesome.


----------



## FaRReR (Nov 1, 2008)

wow, those are amazing


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 2, 2008)

Lol ones WITHOUT the ign logo on them?


----------



## Anakir (Nov 7, 2008)

I put an order on them too.. but never received them. :\ I love the art work they have for Okami.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 7, 2008)

wow i like the first

its just amazing


----------

